# '86 300z in need of work



## opiate (Aug 23, 2004)

I just posted the same in the New Member forum, but I'll elaborate and ask for help here...

I just bought an '86 300z, and it's got some problems:

1. it has a digital dash, and most of the dash doesn't work
2. The doors don't latch/lock very well
3. most of the key locks are bordering on broken
4. This probably relates to the dash, but the A/C controls don't work. I think the mechanical portions of the A/C are fine, however.
5. Also probably relates to the dash: there is a power drain somewhere; apparently it will kill the battery in about 3 days.
6. There's some rattling in the vicinity of the front passenger wheel when I hit shallow bumps in the road

Other than that, it needs quite a bit of body work and interior work, and some handles and fixtures (dome light and the like) probably need to be replaced.

I don't have the experience *yet* to do the repairs myself, and I don't have a whole lot of time these days to get the experience, so at this point I am looking for a good shop or two that I can take it to where I can have some of these issues dealt with (especially things like the dash that are going to prevent me from getting it inspected).

If anyone has any recommendations (preferably shops that you've been to before) on where I can get some of this work done without paying exhorbitant rates for it, please let me know.


----------



## JohnnyZ (Aug 23, 2004)

*Digital Dash*

Hey wuts up man I got a good working digital dash I can sell you it all works good I converted my dash to anolog let me know if your intrested i live in San Antonio TX. I can install if you'd like


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

opiate said:


> I just posted the same in the New Member forum, but I'll elaborate and ask for help here...
> 
> I just bought an '86 300z, and it's got some problems:
> 
> ...


1) bad dash or power source. Check all connections behind dash.
2)It's old... get new locks, or have them rebuilt at a reputable locksmith shop. Cutting new keys will help too, but most likely only with rebuilt locks.
3)Refer to #2
4) this is most likely a vacuum issue. There is a round vacuum diaphram with 3 or 4 vacuum lines going into it behind the passenger side light. Check for leaks or cracks in those lines, and the one coming from the firewall near the weird squid looking heater core lines.
5)definately related to the dash. I have seen numerous cases of similar problems caused by the dash. ALSO! A weak battery will cause the digital dash to work improperly. Check battery and battery connections. Check major ground connections as well.
6) not sure, but most likely the brakes. A loose pad will cause rattling while brakes work fine. Replace pads.

Don't let some greasemonkey try to rip you off. If you are in the central texas area, go to the Z clinic. Ed is a great guy, and has been in car and driver magazine (he has a jet dragster) I hope at least a little of this can help you out. Have fun, and welcome to the Z club.


----------



## opiate (Aug 23, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> Don't let some greasemonkey try to rip you off. If you are in the central texas area, go to the Z clinic. Ed is a great guy, and has been in car and driver magazine (he has a jet dragster) I hope at least a little of this can help you out. Have fun, and welcome to the Z club.


Thanks for the replies...

I spent some time tonight before I started packing (we're also closing on a house this weekend) looking at the electronics -- on the suggestion of a couple people I ripped out the P/S for the dashboard. It looks like one of the transformers might be fried.

It's nice to know that there are at least a couple places in TX where you can get work done to a Z -- it doesn't seem like there are any in dallas, but Austin is a short drive.

One more quick question. Does anyone in Texas (or familiar with our inspection laws) know if I can get the Z inspected without having the dash fixed? It's going to be at least 3 weeks before I can go anywhere to get it fixed, and I'd like to be current on my inspection before then 

Thanks


----------

